# Cloth Seat Cleaning



## c2pre (Mar 26, 2010)

I did a search but couldnt find anything on how to clean my seats. They are quite badly stained and am looking for ideas on how to best clean them? would a wet and dry vac do the job and if so what would be the best process for cleaning them this way?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Fabric Seat Cleaning *

1. *Cleaning-* Use a soft brush to remove any surface dust, the next step is to clean the fabric by spraying 303™ Cleaner & Spot Remover until damp; this product may be used on all water safe materials. The cleaning action increases with warm water, agitation and longer dwell time. Completely wipe away dirt/grime with damp cloth until clean, rinsing out towel in clean warm water as required, allow to completely dry before use. 
Lycra seat covers - for all neoprene and Lycra water sports gear, wetsuits, dry suits, boots and gloves, fishing waders, orthopaedic supports and more. Leaves neoprene articles free of organic residue, chlorine and salt deposits, chlorine-removing agents and conditioners help prevent premature aging and oxidation Mc Nett Wet Suit & Dry Suit Shampoo- http://www.surf-wax.co.uk/acatalog/wetsuit-shampoo.html

2. *Conditioning and Protecting-* Don't miss this very important step. Once your interior is clean and completely dry you should use a conditioning/protection product (303™ High Tech Fabric Guard, which includes UVR protection or Scotchgard™ Carpet Protector) to ensure protected surface will repel dirt and moisture, and again, keep your vehicle in its like-new condition It is very important to ensure that the fabric upholstery is very thoroughly rinsed, as the cleaners will pull (wick) the dirt to the surface. The soap and oils will attract dirt and oily grime like a magnet (re-soiling) if they are not thoroughly rinsed away giving the appearance that they have not been cleaned.

3. *Ultra Violet Protection* (Maintenance) - Select a product (303™ Aerospace Protectant) that contains UVR protection for maximum fade protection, a must for convertibles.

4. *Fabric Upholstery Protection* - 303™ High Tech Fabric Guard, 3M Scotchgard™ Fabric protector fluorocarbon chemicals (polymer latex) are mostly inert so by applying it to fabric (not for use on automotive leather upholstery, see Leather Protection) it can be protected from stains and soiling.

_An extract from one of a series of unbiased Detailing Technical Papers, a library of educational materials that has become the #1 reference for car care on the Internet

Chances are you'll learn something about detailing if you read any of these; although these articles will not improve your detailing skills, lead to a successful business or change your life. Applying what you learn from it, however, will. That's where your commitment comes in - you need to make a commitment to yourself right now that you will take action on what you learn_.

*© TOGWT ™ Ltd Copyright 2002-2010, all rights reserved​*


----------



## c2pre (Mar 26, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> *Fabric Seat Cleaning *
> 
> 1. *Cleaning-* Use a soft brush to remove any surface dust, the next step is to clean the fabric by spraying 303™ Cleaner & Spot Remover until damp; this product may be used on all water safe materials. The cleaning action increases with warm water, agitation and longer dwell time. Completely wipe away dirt/grime with damp cloth until clean, rinsing out towel in clean warm water as required, allow to completely dry before use.
> Lycra seat covers - for all neoprene and Lycra water sports gear, wetsuits, dry suits, boots and gloves, fishing waders, orthopaedic supports and more. Leaves neoprene articles free of organic residue, chlorine and salt deposits, chlorine-removing agents and conditioners help prevent premature aging and oxidation Mc Nett Wet Suit & Dry Suit Shampoo- http://www.surf-wax.co.uk/acatalog/wetsuit-shampoo.html
> ...


So is this regarded as the best method for cleaning cloth material seats? I take it you dont need a wet and dry vac for this or would one be useful when finished applying the product to ensure that all dirt is picked up?

thanks for the help


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Depending how dirty the seats are but I rarely am able to just "wipe" away the dirt. It would be a much quicker and deeper clean if you use a wet vac imo.


----------



## c2pre (Mar 26, 2010)

where is the best place to buy this 303 cleaner?


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Try Polished bliss :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Alternative fabric upholstery cleaning methods*

•	Dry steam vapour
•	Extractor System
•	Tornador air/liquid cleaning tool


----------

